# Ex Machina - Deutscher Trailer zum SciFi-Thriller



## FlorianStangl (30. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ex Machina - Deutscher Trailer zum SciFi-Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ex Machina - Deutscher Trailer zum SciFi-Thriller


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Könnte was sein. Andererseits vielleicht auch nur ein Aufguss von A.I. und I-Robot?


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Könnte was sein. Andererseits vielleicht auch nur ein Aufguss von A.I. und I-Robot?



joa ne, weil das so Robotergeschichten nicht in Buchform nicht zuhauf gibt

Alleine mir fällt da jetzt schon spontan eine alte TOS Folge mit dem Thema ein:
http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/Requiem_for_Methuselah_(episode)
http://missionlog.libsyn.com/074-requiem-for-methuselah

Oder auch Westworld, nebst dem Punkt das ganze Zeug von Asimov nun auch nicht gerade vor 15 Jahren geschrieben wurde


----------



## kidou1304 (30. Oktober 2014)

n Aufguss von...ganz ehrlich Leute...wieviele Themen wurden nicht schon X mal neu aufgelegt? Iwann erschöpft sich der menschliche Geist und und nimmt Themen die es schonmal gab, ändert sie aber um und mitunter kommt etwas wirklich gutes dabei heraus.

Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen. Mir macht der Trailer lust auf mehr


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> n Aufguss von...ganz ehrlich Leute...wieviele Themen wurden nicht schon X mal neu aufgelegt? Iwann erschöpft sich der menschliche Geist und und nimmt Themen die es schonmal gab, ändert sie aber um und mitunter kommt etwas wirklich gutes dabei heraus.
> 
> Lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen. Mir macht der Trailer lust auf mehr



ich würde ja vielen raten sich eh mal Der Heros in Tausend Gestalten oder Everything is a Remix anzuschauen:
Theres nothing Original under the Sun.

An dem Avatar geflame merkt man ja auch das viele sich echt nicht im Klaren sind wie unoriginell die meisten Geschichten sind im Groben sind


----------



## golani79 (30. Oktober 2014)

lol .. hat den gleichen Namen, wie unser BAK Abschlussprojekt ^^


----------



## Enisra (30. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> lol .. hat den gleichen Namen, wie unser BAK Abschlussprojekt ^^



naja, wobei das hier her kommen dürfte
Main/Deus ex Machina - Television Tropes & Idioms

Spoiler: Auch Deus Ex hat daher seinen Namen


----------



## golani79 (31. Oktober 2014)

War auch nicht so gedacht, dass der Film den Namen von uns hat ^^

Bei unserem Projekt stand auch eher die wörtliche Übersetzung von ex machina im Fokus.
Ein Kollege hats auf Vimeo - wer Interesse hat, kann ja nen Blick riskieren. Videoqualität hat halt unter der Kompression ein wenig gelitten und auch sonst hats einige Macken / Fehler, die wir heute wohl nicht mehr machen würden ^^





__ Vimeo
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/51075204

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

